

Show HN: Weekend Project - SSD Price Tracking - jcnnghm
http://ssd-price.com/

======
replax
Hey there, I like the idea, it is a very specific site for a single use.
Obviously there are other sites doing the same thing already. I like the
clear, up-front approach (design), however I feel that it is too minimalistic.

e.g.: where did you get the numbers from? Amazon? Price comparison engines?
Crawl the web yourself? At what rate does the site update? How are the ssd
types maintained?

Few suggestions for future features if you want to continue working on it:

\- Let the user add/submit missing ssds.

\- Include an amazon affiliate link (convenient for user & might pay for your
hosting)

\- Instead of filtering by absolute capacity, rather let the user filter by a
capacity range

\- add msata as interface type

I really like the site, keep it going!

------
jcnnghm
I put this together over the summer, and have had it tracking prices for lots
of different SSD models. Prices fluctuate quite a bit, so I added alerts so
you can be automatically notified when prices fall below a set level.

